# Paule stellt sich erstmal vor



## PorkyPaule (11. Juni 2020)

Moin!

Ich heiße Paul, bin 35 Jahre alt, wohne in Eschweiler bei Aachen, bin 2facher Familienvater und mit 3 wunderschönen und lieben Mädels gesegnet... 

Ich bin Dachdecker von Beruf und mein zeitintensivstes Hobby (nach der Familie versteht sich) ist das Reparieren, Instandsetzen und Verbessern von amerikanischen Automatikgetrieben (hauptsächlich Chevrolet/GMC) und das Angeln (hauptsächlich an/in der Ostsee in Schönhagen/ Eckernförde/ Kappeln usw.)...

Zusätzlich zur bestehenden Räuberbande, tüdelt hier noch die liebste Englische Bulldogge namens Elvis herum...

Nach dem meine Frau zu mir meinte "Mach mal was im Garten!", hab ich mir die Schippe geschnappt und ein Loch gebuddelt...

Nun haben wir ein knapp 4×4,5×1,15 Teichlein mit Bepflanzung... Druckfilter und ein paar wenige lütte Fische kommen noch...

Muss jetzt noch Falten ziehen & verkleben und Kapillaren schliessen, etwas auffüllen und dann geit dat so! 

Ich freue mich hier zu sein und noch einiges zu sehen und zu lesen...

Anbei noch ein Bild vom Chaos und des derzeitigen Zustandes... Keine Panik dat wird noch! 


  

PS: Sieht aufm Bild eeecht mal kleiner aus als es is! Aber es ist und bleibt ein Teichlein... 


Gruß Paule


----------



## Tomy26 (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo Paul

Erst mal herzlich willkommen !


----------



## Dothee (11. Juni 2020)

Willkommen auch von mir- einem anderen Teichneuling  du bist hier sicher gut "aufgehoben"  bin gespannt wie es an deinem Teich weiter geht


----------



## Patrick K (11. Juni 2020)

Morsche Paul, Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spass mit deinem neuen Hobby....

Gruss Patrick


----------



## jolantha (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo Paule, herzlich willkommen hier. 
Ich hab Dir mal eine Thread rausgsucht, wo Du nachlesen kannst, wie man den Rand kaschiert. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teichrand-folie-verdecken-nur-wie.38696/
Durch Sonne etc. wird die offene Folie irgendwann brüchig.


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Juni 2020)

Moin Paul,
herzlich willkommen in der Runde!
Bevor Du weiter machst... dran denken, dass Du auch mal an den Teich ran musst,
irgendwas reparieren, sauber machen oder, oder...
2 Seiten, links und oben (Bild) hast Du Dir schon ziemlich zugebaut, lass' also unbedingt
unten und rechts genügend Spielraum zum 'hantieren' und pflanz' es nicht (zu dicht) zu!
.... sagt Dir jemand, der damit schon (leidvolle) Erfahrung gemacht hat!


----------



## jolantha (11. Juni 2020)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> 2 Seiten, links und oben (Bild) hast Du Dir schon ziemlich zugebaut,


Eva, Paule ist doch noch jung, der kann doch einfach mitten durch


----------



## PorkyPaule (11. Juni 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Durch Sonne etc. wird die offene Folie irgendwann brüchig.



EPDM doch nicht! Und da rede ich aus beruflicher Erfahrung...
Diese Folien besitzen keinerlei Weichmacher, somit können sich diese auch nicht verflüchtigen... 
Is quasi gleichwertig mit FPO... 

Aber Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Turbo (11. Juni 2020)

Salü Paule
Willkommen bei uns Teichverrückten. 
Viel Spass mit deinem neuesten Hobby. 
So ein Teich ist gut geeignet um mal nach dem Schrauben die Beine ins Wasser zu hängen und ein Bierchen oder anderes zu trinken. Geht schon fast Richtung therapeutische Massnahme.


----------



## jolantha (11. Juni 2020)

PorkyPaule schrieb:


> EPDM doch nicht! Und da rede ich aus beruflicher Erfahrung...


Na gut, 1:0 für Dich , aber Scheixxe aussehen tut es trotzdem, mit so einem ollen Folierand 
Meinen Teichrand habe ich mit Kunstrasen kaschiert, ( ohne Noppen ) gibt es in vielen Farben , braun, grün, anthrazit und darauf wachsen dann
auch irgendwann Blümchen und Gräser.


----------



## PorkyPaule (11. Juni 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Na gut, 1:0 für Dich , aber Scheixxe aussehen tut es trotzdem, mit so einem ollen Folierand
> Anhang anzeigen 216723



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht!
Auch da hab ich mir schon etwas überlegt...

Zum Gartenhaus und zur Hecke werde ich Ufermatten, oder Pflanztaschen anbringen... (Kommt Zeit kommt Rat)

Werde aber zusätzlich die Folie, dank umlaufender Randsteine, mit vorbewittertem Zink, oder AnthraZinc abdecken... Quasi Abdeckbleche... 
Ich sitze ja an der Quelle... 

Ein natürlicher Übergang is nicht wirklich möglich (meine Liebste hat da so ihre genaue Vorstellung), somit muss irgendwie das Beste rausholen...


----------



## PorkyPaule (11. Juni 2020)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Moin Paul,
> herzlich willkommen in der Runde!
> Bevor Du weiter machst... dran denken, dass Du auch mal an den Teich ran musst,
> irgendwas reparieren, sauber machen oder, oder...
> ...



Jap... da haste Recht... Son Wollgraß und Minirohr is aber schnell rausgezuppelt und versetzt... Bis zum nächsten Jahr komm ich noch gut und überall dran...  glaube ich... 

Und zugebaut is da nix... Hab Wathosen für Sommer und Winter... So nah ist keiner dem Teich ausser den Schwimmteichbesitzern


----------



## Goldkäferchen (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo Paule,
willkommen bei den Teichlern.
 Du bist ja ein Mann der Tat, raus in Garten, Loch buddeln und Teich ist fast fertig! Jut, weiter so!
Und immer Bilder reinstellen, wollen ja sehen, wie's wird. 
Viel Erfolg und Spaß!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Muckeltnadine (11. Juni 2020)

Moin, 

ich finde deinen Teich sehr schön und der Feinschliff kommt ja noch. Ich bin auch kompletter Neuling und erhoffe mir durch das Forum Hilfe und Informationen wie auch Anregungen für meinen Teich. 

Ich persönlich finde den Rand am Teich (Teichfolie) nicht schlimm. Haben wir auch und zum Glück gibt es unterschiedliche Geschmäcker. Ich finde der Teich sollte seiner Umgebung angepasst werden. Der eine hat eine „Kieswüste“, der andere einen Naturteich. 

Wie tief ist denn dein Teich und was möchtest du noch machen? Sollen Tiere einziehen? 

Ganz viel Spaß damit ...


----------



## PorkyPaule (11. Juni 2020)

Erstmal vielen Dank...

Ich finde meinen Teich auch gut gelungen... fürs 1.Mal...

Hatte vorher schon 2 Miniteiche an der gleichen stelle... drumherum war Basalt und Gräser... Das war auch sehr schön, aber das Elend mit dem Unkraut und von den Teichen sah man später auch nix mehr...

 

Die alten Wasserpflanzen konnte ich direkt für den neuen Teich benutzen und mit dem alten Wasser und Schmodder impfen...
Hab jetzt schon wieder viele Wasserschnecken (damals aus dem Aquarium eingeschleppt)... Ich denke mal, dass sie sich weiterhin gut vermehren werden, denn Winter haben wir fast keine mehr...

Hab mich übrigens für eine 10.000l Druckpumpe entschieden... Diese lässt zwar noch auf sich warten, aber ich bin ja geduldig...

Fische werden auch noch kommen... Ob nun __ Moderlieschen, Gründlinge und/oder Bitterlinge steht noch nich fest...
Aber definitiv irgendwas natürliches und unauffälliges... Denn ich stehe nich so auf verrückte Farben... ausser bei meinen den Klamotten... 

Füttern werde ich die Fische "wahrscheinlich" auch nicht... Es kriecht ja genug im Teich rum, wenn er denn dann einmal richtig läuft...

Die Wassertiefe beträgt übrigens 1,15m oder 115cm oder 1150mm oder auch 45.276" 

Habe jetzt schon viel freude mit dem Teich...
Konnte heute viele Wasserschnecken, __ Libellen, kleine Wasserkäfer und badende Amseln beobachten... hätt' nicht gedacht, dass sich das Leben so schnell einfindet... 

PS: Der dicke Hund is übrigens Elvis (8Jahre)
Das sind 28Kg geballte Liebenswürdigkeit auch den Kindern gegenüber...


----------



## PorkyPaule (12. Juni 2020)

Sooo...
Ich hab mal ein wenig weiter gemacht und will es euch nich vorenthalten... 

  

  

Gruß und schönes Wochenende gewünscht!


----------



## Dothee (12. Juni 2020)

Uii...ich bin ja echt gespannt, wie du die andere Seite erreichst...machst du die Steine vom Gummiboot aus rein oder gehst du tauchen?  schön gearbeitet und ein "sauberer Abschluss" wird sicher noch richtig grün mit deiner Flachwasserbepflanzung! Deine andere Hälfte ist sicher zufrieden, oder? 
Mir wärs ein bisschen zu wenig "erdig"


----------



## PorkyPaule (13. Juni 2020)

Neee... hab ja schonmal gesagt, dass ich dann in meine Wathose schlüpfe...
Hier der Beweis... 

 

Wobei... mit dem Gummiboot haste mich auf ne "gute" Idee gebracht...



Dothee schrieb:


> schön gearbeitet und ein "sauberer Abschluss"



Danke für die Blumen!

Jaaa... wenig erdig ist es tatsächlich... aber es stört mich nicht...
Wenns nach mir gegangen wäre, hätten wir nun die Ostsee im Garten...

Aber so wie es jetzt ist, hat es ja meine bescheidende Erwartung schon übertroffen... Zumal viele Ideen aus der Handlung heraus entstanden sind...

Die tiefe Zone is halt auch so weit wie möglich von den Kindern weg, hat mir natürlich die Arbeit etwas erschwert und optisch wäre es wohl auch netter gewesen, wenn dort eine höhere Bepflanzung gelandet wäre... aaaber... wat mutt dat mutt!

Dem Fräulein gefällt es auch...
Aber der Garten sieht noch sehr nach Baustelle aus...
Denn ich habe den kompletten Aushub mit Sand gemischt, auf dem alten Rasen verteilt gehakt, verdichtet usw...

Dat war nich ganz in ihrem Sinne...


----------



## Dothee (13. Juni 2020)

Haha...die Baustelle im Garten kenne ich nur zu gut...aber eben...ein Garten...und auch ein Teich- ist nie fertig  nun geniesse erst einmal dein Werk und den Tag!


----------



## PorkyPaule (13. Juni 2020)

Dothee schrieb:


> Haha...die Baustelle im Garten kenne ich nur zu gut...aber eben...ein Garten...und auch ein Teich- ist nie fertig



Richtig... es wandelt sich ja ständig... dann hat man da noch eine Idee und dort könnte man ja noch was anders machen...



Dothee schrieb:


> nun geniesse erst einmal dein Werk und den Tag!


Geht doch nich! Wie du selbst schon gesagt hast... es gibt immer was zu tun! 

Heute kann ich Unkraut kratzen... 

Aber nur wenn sich das Wetter hält...


----------



## Dothee (15. Juni 2020)

Haha...kenne ich ganz gut, Paul....ging mir genau gleich und ich hab weiter geschaufelt, Wurzeln von __ Hartriegel dezimiert, gejätet und gepflanzt. Glaub jetzt reichts aber für eine Weile...obwohl das nächste Projekt (Bollensteinplatz auf meinem "Hochsitz") schon in Planung ist. Herzlichen Gruss und eine schöne Woche!


----------



## Ida17 (16. Juni 2020)

Moin Paul und auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen! 



PorkyPaule schrieb:


> Wenns nach mir gegangen wäre, hätten wir nun die Ostsee im Garten...


Klassisch bereits der Sucht verfallen, da lässt sich nichts mehr machen 
Weiter so, das sieht nach einem tollen Teichleich aus!


----------



## PorkyPaule (16. Juni 2020)

Danke dir!

Och der Sucht bin ich schon ewig verfallen, aber man kann nicht alles aufeinmal haben und/oder machen...
Nun bin ich froh, dass es geklappt hat und ich mich dabei nicht so ungeschickt angestellt habe... 

:


----------



## dasHirschl (22. Juni 2020)

Spät gesehen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Teich und der netten Gruppe. Hier kann man es aushalten und mitlesen... übrigens gibts immer was zu tun am Teich...


----------

